# HD Antenna



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

pretty interesting...

It would probably work for some people that are very close to the towers... but for anyone of significant distance and/or with multipath issues... probably not so much...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This should work as well as many UHF antennas ranging from $20-50..


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

seems like a waste of time. i bought a Winegard GS2200 for $20 new on ebay and it works like a dream. 100% signal strength on most all channels. 80-100 on the rest. looks better than hangers too. but hey, if you're into hobbies, why not, go for it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rjf said:


> seems like a waste of time. i bought a Winegard GS2200 for $20 new on ebay and it works like a dream. 100% signal strength on most all channels. 80-100 on the rest. looks better than hangers too. but hey, if you're into hobbies, why not, go for it.


"The thing" is: there is no real magic to making an antenna. It's mostly simple geometry and placing the right length at the right place to pick up the signal.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I noticed he didn't ground it. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I noticed he didn't ground it. :lol:


cause it's indoors.... not too many lightning strikes there :lol:


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> cause it's indoors.... not too many lightning strikes there :lol:


You can never be too carefull. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

It's just a 4 bay bowtie antenna. Works very well, on UHF only. I don't like clothes hangers because they're made of steel and will rust, and if the wood gets wet its dielectric properties will be nil (so keep it in the attic). But it's a good antenna.

Still, I'd buy the CM4221.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "The thing" is: there is no real magic to making an antenna. It's mostly simple geometry and placing the right length at the right place to pick up the signal.


With all the new technology and electronics, why have antennas not really changed a bit. The deep fringe antennas VHS antenna is still 6-7 feet long and ugly. I know it is the nature of the signals that require them to be designed the way they are, but still, these things are 1950's technology.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

lwilli201 said:


> With all the new technology and electronics, why have antennas not really changed a bit. The deep fringe antennas VHS antenna is still 6-7 feet long and ugly. I know it is the nature of the signals that require them to be designed the way they are, but still, these things are 1950's technology.


Why change what works? I wish my deep fringe antenna was 6-7 foot long, mine is160" all the others I have seem are close to that size. With digital being even harder to tune than analog I don't think that will change anytime soon.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Why change what works? I wish my deep fringe antenna was 6-7 foot long, mine is160" all the others I have seem are close to that size. With digital being even harder to tune than analog I don't think that will change anytime soon.


I know they will never change, it is just after all the advances in the last 50 years, they can not make a better and smaller antenna for fringe areas. It is the same with the gasoline engine. No matter what you do, it is impossible to make them more efficient. It is basically the same after 100 years. A piston goes up and down. :lol:


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Watched the video, then I tried to imagine how this could work with someone like myself who lives 57 miles from the closet transmitter towers. However, I am tempted to try and see what I get.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Surveyor40 said:


> Watched the video, then I tried to imagine how this could work with someone like myself who lives 57 miles from the closet transmitter towers. However, I am tempted to try and see what I get.


You may need a lot more clothes hangers. :lol:


----------

